# The Wallet



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I get sick and tired of all the negative stories about run-ins with other hunters so I thought I'd post up a good one.

On Labor Day weekend while hunting canadas, I tried out my new Drake Waterfowl coat. Long story short, I wasn't used to the pockets and left one open....and sometime during the morning my wallet fell out. We searched the field.................NOTHING. I wrote it off as a lost and replaced the cards, etc.

Yesterday I got back from a trip and there was a small box. The box had a return address of Waupun, Wisconsin but was sent from a rural ND town. I had no idea what I was opening.....but there it was, my wallet. And it has all $101 in it, and I could tell the wallet wasn't even opened. (ID was on the outside with my address). There was a note in it from a gentlemen named Greg telling me where he found it.

I called his house in WI but his wife said he's still in ND hunting until Tuesday. He's getting a gift pack Nodak Outdoors style that's for sure.

:beer:


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

With all the negative topics and posts lately its nice to see something good for a change. Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great story, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Chris,

It is good to know there are several great sportsman out there. In todays age it is hard to not focus on negative events.

Great to hear it!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You lucky doggy... :lol:


----------



## Duckpoor (Jan 10, 2006)

And ya know......... That guy never thought a second thought about it.. Just did what was right .... because it was the thing to do... Nuff said! next..

Your gift might even make him a little uncomfortable for about a min... :wink:

Makes ya feel real good about the world for a few Mins.. 
Thank you Sir; I appreciate it!

R Green


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good to see that there is still an honest bloak out there, I hope that the same happens to me if I ever loose my wallet.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

that is so cool that he did that! it makes me feel good


----------



## Doghollow (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, Chris, thanks. As a Badger, thought I'd share a similar story, tho' I was on the other end. Two weeks ago was hunting in Logan County, walking along the road shoulder back to my vehicle and a wrapper caught my eye. Good thing it did, 'cuz next to it sat a wallet. I Googled the guy, who lives in Fargo, and called him up, sent the wallet.

Turns out he was out hunting w/ his son and got checked by a warden. Dropped the wallet between his legs and drove down the road. When he got out later the wallet fell out of the truck. This is the same guy who last year my buddy spent two hours with helping break into his truck (w/ keys inside). What bad luck.

And unlike you, there was only $1 in his....and, yes, I returned it, too.

It felt good being on the other end, too...believe me.


----------

